
The nature of water: unveiling the most detailed view of water on Earth - DiabloD3
https://blog.google/topics/google-europe/nature-water-unveiling-most-detailed-view-water-earth/
======
daleroberts
Don't you love those days when you want to cry as someone copies what you've
done on a larger data set and gets it into Nature.

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0034425715...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0034425715301929)

[http://www.ga.gov.au/interactive-
maps/#/theme/water/map/wofs](http://www.ga.gov.au/interactive-
maps/#/theme/water/map/wofs)

~~~
bahmboo
Frustrating, but your work still counts and matters.

~~~
daleroberts
Thanks.

I just do the work because it's fun, that's the rewarding part for me. I just
like to wander around working on random "mathy" pure and applied problems in a
variety of areas...

------
omegaworks
I wonder if anyone has done the same kind of analysis on groundwater / well-
water reservoirs.

I wish there was a simple way to combine different sources of map data to
produce new visualizations. This is the 21st century, maps should be as easy
to make as memes! Are there standard formats? Where would one even begin?

~~~
Cthulhu_
How would they? That's the kind of thing that does not show up on satellite
images, and would need to be collected / collated through manual measurements.
I'm sure the data is there, at least in some parts of the world, but it's not
as accessible as satellite images, since it requires access to local /
country-specific data.

------
yosito
Very interesting data set! I'll have to download it when I get back to my
computer and take a look.

One thing that bothers me is that the language used seems to be somewhat
alarmist about loss of water, when the real problem is much more complex and
the surface area of water is actually growing. Maybe it's a nitpick but I
think alarmist language can tend to prevent people from taking an honest look
at important data.

Side note, I've been looking for a map of the world's fresh water that I can
plug into Google Earth. This may contain that data, I'll have to check, but is
anyone aware of related datasets that I could use to find things like bodies
of fresh water in deciduous forests, for example?

